# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  เคล็ดลับการเลือกเทปใส

## tanat4590

เจเอ็ม อิควิปเมนท์ อินเตอร์เนชั่นแนล จำกัด จำหน่าย สินค้าเทปใส
ที่ใช้ในโรงงานอุตสาหกรรม ต่างๆ เช่น เทปกาวอุตสาหกรรมในโรงงานอุตสาหกรรมที่ในระบบการผลิตต่างๆ ที่เกี่ยวกับงานพ่นสีรถยนต์
ฉีดถูกล้องถ่ายภาพ พ่นสีโครงอลูมิเนียม พ่นสีตัวถังรถยนต์ 
ทั้งนี้ตัวเทปนี้ยังสามารถใช้ในระบบสายพานการผลิตปะปนกัน
ต่างๆ ได้อีกด้วย เช่น สายพานเครื่องจักร
,เครื่องซีลถุง,เครื่องปั้มลมสิ่งของต่างๆ ได้แก่ เทปกันความร้อน,เทปทนความร้อน,เทปใส,
เทปล่อนเทป ซึ่งเป็นเทปที่สามารถทนทานความร้อนได้สูงถึง 260 องศา ลอกออกไม่ทิ้งคราบกาว ไม่ทำลายพื้นผิวชิ้นงาน และ สามารถ
คงทนถาวรกรดพร้อมกับน้ำด่าง
ของสารเคมีต่างๆ ได้ด้วย มีเส้นใยคอยเป็นตัวยึดเหนี่ยว นอกจากนี้ สำหรับเทปย่นทนความร้อน
กาวย่นทนเหตุร้อน จะ มีมากมาย
ประเภท
เช่นเทปใส,เทปกาวย่นสีแดง,เทปกาวย่นสีครีม,เทปกาวย่นสีฟ้า ล้วนเป็นเทปกาวย่นที่สามารถทนความร้อนได้สูงถึง 260 องศา ทั้งนี้ต้องขึ้นอยู่
กับชิ้นงานที่ติดด้วยว่าเหมาะกับงานประเภทไหนบ้าง ซึ่งเทปกาวย่นชนิดนี้สามารถนำเข้าเตาอบได้พร้อมกับชิ้นงาน และ เมื่อนำออกมาจากเตา
อบแล้วตัวเนื้อกาวจะไม่ติดกับชิ้นงานและมิทำลายผิวหน้าชิ้นงาน
ชิ้นงานด้วย สำหรับตัวเทปโพลีเอสเตอร์เทปชนิดนี้เป็นเทปที่สามารถทนความร้อน
ได้สูงเช่นกัน สามารถติดบนชิ้นงานต่างๆ และ นำเข้าเตาอบได้ทนความร้อนได้สูงถึง 200 องศา และไม่ทิ้งคราบกาว เมื่อนำออกมาจากเตาอบแล้ว
และยังมีเทปใส,เทปบางโอพีพี ไว้สำหรับปิดไป หรือเทปใสปิดกล่องลูกฟูกหลายชั้น 
เทปโอพีพี,เทปใส หรือ เทปใสเทปปิดกล่องมีความเหนียวและยืดหยุ่นสูงทนต่อแสงยูวี เทปใสลอกออกไม่ทิ้งคราบกาว เทปใสมีเนื้อกาวเป็นซิลิโคน มีหลายขนาด
เทปใสสามารถตัดตามความต้องการของลูกค้าได้ สำหรับลูกค้าที่ต้องการป้องกันคราบขีดข่วนบนชิ้นงานนั้นๆ ทางบริษัทยังจำหน่าย 
เทปกันรอยเป็นเทปใส,เทปใสกันรอยทนความร้อน ที่มีเนื้่อกาวซิลิโคน สามารถทนความร้อนได้ ลอกออกไม่ทิ้ง
คราบกาว ส่วนมากลูกค้าจะนำไปติดป้องกันรอยขีดข่วนบนกระจกส่อง
 หรือ พื้นผิวที่เป็นพลาสติก นอกจากนั้นทางบริษัท เจเอ็ม ยังจำหน่ายเคมีภัณฑ์ที่ปลอดภัยต่อผู้ใช้งานและสิ่งแวดล้อม ไม่เป็นอันตรายต่อผู้ใช้งาน 
เป็นเคมีภัณฑ์พื้นดินปลอดภัย
 เช่น น้ำยาลอกเช็ด,น้ำยาลอกสีพลาสติก,น้ำยาลอกสีอลูมิเนียม,น้ำยาลอกสีเหล็ก,น้ำยาลอกสีชิ้นงาน,น้ำยาลอกสีสูตรน้ำ 
ซึ่งน้ำยาลอกสีชนิดนี้เป็นน้ำยาลอกสีที่ใช้วิธีการจุ้มแช่ผลงาน
ลงไปในน้ำยาลอกสี และหลังจากนั้นทิ้งไว้ประมาณ 15-20 นาทีจะเห็นสีลอกออกจากชิ้นงานนั้นๆ 
สีจะลอกออกมาเป็นแผ่นๆ โดยไม่ทำลายพื้นผิวชิ้นงาน กลิ่นไม่เน่า
ขุ่นเคือง มิกัดเซาะชิ้นงาน
เหมาะกับโรงงานที่ต้องการเนื้อความมั่นคง
 ทั้งนี้บริษัทเจเอ็ม ยังจำหน่าย น้ำยาล้างน้ำมัน,น้ำยาล้างชิ้นงาน,น้ำยาซักล้าง
น้ำมันท่วมท้น ที่ปลอดภัยต่อผู้ใช้งาน
อีก ซึ่งน้ำยาล้างน้ำมัน,น้ำยาล้างชิ้นงาน ประเภทนี้เป็นน้ำยาที่เมื่อใช้แล้ว จะใช้โดยวิธีการจุ่มแช่ชิ้นงานลงไปในน้ำยาหลังจากนั้น ก็นำขึ้นมาสักพักทิ้งไว้
ให้แห้ง และตัวน้ำยาก็จะระเหยในเวลานี้
 ไม่ต้องทำการล้างชิ้นงานอีกรอบ ซึ่งน้ำยาชนิดนี้จะไม่ทำลายพื้นผิวชิ้นงาน และ ไม่กัดมือ กลิ่นไม่เหม็น ระเหยช้า
ประหยัด ลดต้นทุน และยังมีน้ำยาอีกหนึ่งตัวที่จะแนะนำคือ น้ำยาเคมีลอกแบบเครื่องประดับ,น้ำยากัดสนิม,
น้ำยาลอกสนิมอ๊อกซายด์น เป็นน้ำยาตำแหน่ง
ใช้กัดสนิม หรือ ลอกสนิมชิ้นงานที่เป็นอ๊อกซายดน์ หรือ สนิมที่เกิดมาเป็นเวลานานแล้ว สามาถลอกสนิมโดยวิธีการจุ่มแช่ชิ้นงานลงไปในน้ำยาลอกสนิมที่เตรียมไว้  แช่สักประมาณ
10-20 นาที จะสังเกตุได้ว่าสนิมที่ติดบนชิ้นงานจะค่อยๆ หลุดออกมา โดยที่น้ำยาลอกสนิมชนิดนี้จะไม่ไปทำงายพื้นผิวชิ้นงานนั้นๆเลย หลังจากที่ลอกสนิมแล้ว
สามารถนำชิ้นงานไปพ่นสีต่อได้ นอกจากนี้ยังมีผงบำบัดน้ำเสีย ที่บริษัท เจเอ็ม จะนำเสนอคือ เป็นผงบำบัดน้ำเสียที่สามารถลดค่า B.O.D,C.O.D 
และ ปรับค่า pH ในเวลาเดียวกันได้ สามารถทำให้น้ำใสและนำน้ำที่เน่าเสียกลับมาใช้ในกระบวนการผลิตได้อีก หรือ สามารถปล่อยน้ำที่ทำการบำบัดให้ใส
แล้วทิ้งลงสู่แม่น้ำ หรือ คลองได้โดยปลอดภัย เพราะผงบำบัดน้ำเสียนี้สามารถย่อยสลายได้เองตามธรรมชาติ ไม่เป็นพิษต่อระบบนิเวศน์และสิ่งแวดล้อม ทำให้
น้ำใสและลดค่า pH พร้อมปรับค่า B.O.D,C.O.D ได้อีกด้วย สำหรับตัวน้ำยาไบโอ หรือ ที่เรียกว่าไบโอเคมีภัณฑ์ ทางบริษัท เจเอ็ม ยังเป็นตัวแทน
จำหน่ายน้ำยาไมโครไนซ์ เป็นน้ำยาที่สกัดจากพืช ย่อยสลายได้เองตามธรรมชาติ ไม่ติดไฟ และ ไม่ทำให้ไฟติด ให้กลิ่นธรรมชาติ ได้แก่น้ำยาล้างน้ำมันหนาแน่น
น้ำยาเคมีชะล้างเครื่องยนต์กลไก
,น้ำยาฟอกส้วม
,น้ำยาล้างจาน,น้ำยาล้างเครื่องยนต์,น้ำยาชำระล้างรถยนต์
,น้ำยาแยกส่วนขัด,น้ำยาเคมีแหวก
ตะกรัน เป็นต้น ซึ่งน้ำยาไบโอแต่ละชนิดจะมีคุณประโยชน์ที่ต่างๆ กัน แต่มีคุณสมบัติที่เหมือนๆกันคือ 
ย่อยสลายได้เองตามธรรมชาติ กลิ่นไม่เหม็น ไม่ทำลายพื้นผิวชิ้นงาน ไม่ติดไฟและไม่ทำให้ไฟติดประหยัด เพราะสามารถนำไปผสมน้ำได้อีก ตามอัตราส่วนความสกปรกของชิ้นงาน 
หรือ ตามความสกปรกของหน้างานนั้นๆ เช่นไมโครไนซ์ไบโออาร์พีทู เป็นน้ำยาสำหรับทำความสะอาด
น้ำมันรถคับคั่ง หรือ 
ฟอกน้ำมันเตา
ได้ โดยผสมกับน้ำตามอัตราส่วนความสกปรกเช่น 1 ต่อ 5 เป็นต้น เมื่อผสมกับน้ำแล้วนำน้ำยาฉีดพ่นบริเวณ
ที่มีคราบสกปรกมากจากนั้นทิ้งไว้สักครู่ และนำผ้ามาเช็ดกับตัวชิ้นงานนั้นๆ จะสังเกตุได้ว่าคราบหนาแน่นที่ติดบนชิ้นงานนั้นๆ จะค่อยๆ หลุดออกมาจากตัว
ชิ้นงานนั้นๆ ส่วนน้ำยาล้างห้องน้ำ หรือ เรียกว่าไมโครไนซ์ไบโอคลีน เป็นน้ำยาล้างห้องน้ำที่สามารถผสมกับน้ำได้อัตราส่วนของความสกปรกที่ติดอยู่บนกระเบื้อง
ห้องน้ำ เมื่อผสมกับน้ำในอัตราส่วน 1 ต่อ 5 แล้ว เทน้ำยาลงบนพื้นห้องน้ำทิ้งไว้สักครู่ หลังจากนั้นนำแปรงมาขัดถูจะสังเกตุได้ว่าความสกปรกที่เกาะอยู่บนกระเบื้อง
หรือในร่องยาแนว จะค่อยๆหลุดออกมาโดยไม่กัดกร่อนหรือทำลายพื้นผิวกระเบื้องห้องน้ำเลย และไมโครไนซ์ไบโออาร์พีวัน เป็นน้ำยาล้างน้ำมันอีกตัวหนึ่งที่
ใช้ล้างน้ำมันรถบนผลงาน
 หรือ ล้างน้ำมันบนเครื่องจักรได้ดี โดยผสมกับน้ำในอัตราส่วน 1 ต่อ 5 จากนั้นให้ฉีดตัวน้ำยาลงบนชิ้นงานนั้นๆ ทิ้งไว้ประมาณ 15 นาที
หลังจากนั้นให้ใช้ผ้าเช็ดถูบรเวณที่เป็นชิ้นงาน สิ่งของปอน
ที่ติดบนชิ้นงานนั้นๆ จะค่อยๆหลุดออกไปจากชิ้นงานทันที เป็นน้ำยาที่ปลอดภัย ไม่ทำลายพื้นผิวชิ้นงาน
เปล่ากัดเซาะผลงานด้วย ย่อยสลายได้เองตามธรรมชาติ 
ไม่ติดไฟและไม่ทำให้ไฟติด ลูกค้าทุกท่านสามารถสอบถามสินค้าอื่นได้ที่ บริษัท เจเอ็ม อิควิปเมนท์ อินเตอร์เนชั่นแนล จำกัด

----------

